

Raising Bill Gates (a.k.a. Trey) - stevenjames
http://money.cnn.com/2009/04/15/technology/gates_secrets.fortune/index.htm?postversion=2009041604

======
stevenjames
"Perhaps there's a lesson in this for the parents of other curious children
who, from the start, require the freedom to meet life on their own terms: It
is that there is no statute of limitations on the dreams you have for your
children. And there is no way to predict how much delight you might feel when
those dreams are realized in a far different way than you could have
imagined."

